# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Travel to Cracow

## Carla

Hi everyone!

I'm from Spain and I would like to travel to Cracow. Could you please give me a some information to hotels and apartments? Also, I would like information to activities to do in the city.

I think travel in June.

Tranks!!  :Smile:

----------


## hope

Welcome to Eupedia, Carla.

----------


## LeBrok

> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm from Spain and I would like to travel to Cracow. Could you please give me a some information to hotels and apartments? Also, I would like information to activities to do in the city.
> 
> I think travel in June.
> 
> Tranks!!


Put Cracow (Krakow in Polish) in the search engine on Eupedia and it should give you all information about Cracow we have.

----------


## sonaksvr

I also want to travel Cracow so I also want to know about.

----------


## Obvious

Never went to Krakow, but I know that it was the capital of Poland for over 500 years from 1038 to 1596.

----------


## Sable

Camden! Last year I visited Krakow of Poland. I have been there two time. Both times my experience is very good. Krakow is a nice city. There are very amazing destinations. I really enjoyed this city. There is Ogrodzieniec Castle of the tourist attraction.

----------


## tomammi

Krakow is a really nice City in Poland. I visited there ta once in my life and I had great fun there. This city has many historical places and attractions. I would like to suggest all of tarvelling lovers to visit there soon and enjoy your holidays there like me. I like to go its Old Town, Planty Park and site of Cloth Hall.

----------


## Tomenable

Here a nice 5 minutes long promo video (change quality to 720p HD before watching): 







Collegium Maius, Kosciuszko Mound, Lajkonik, Szczepanski Plaza, Parade of Dragons, etc. are still missing from this video.

----------


## Tomenable

When you are in Cracow, you should also visit Wieliczka Salt Mine:

http://www.wieliczka-saltmine.com/vi.../krakow-office

----------


## gemma

Cracow is a really nice city and I visited it once in my life and I never forget it.It has many historical and attractive places for tourists.I would like to suggest to travelling lovers to visit it once in their life and enjoy their holidays.

----------


## PIER1A

Krakow is definitelly in top10 or top20 places you should visit in Europe. Definitely it is a pearl and the night life is just wonderful

----------


## adamgilcristt

Kraków is a southern Poland city and it is situated near the border of Czech Republic. It is known for its well-preserved medieval core and Jewish quarter. During your visit you can explore Historic Old Town, Krakow Pinball Museum, Stained Glass Museum and Polish Aviation Museum etc.

----------

